
Free Cash in Finland - datashovel
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/17/business/economy/universal-basic-income-finland.html
======
65827
I think this is inevitable, I just can't figure out what it means to be a
human if your day isn't defined by the struggle for economic survival and your
worth to society and to yourself is no longer defined by your output. Whatever
is coming next has to be better than that, I just don't know how people are
going to handle the shift.

